# Gas hob/grill not working



## Neds (Jul 25, 2011)

I technically don't have a motorhome - I have a horsebox - but it has a living area and I have slept in it, so hoping I can be an honorary Wild Camping member and ask a question about my cooker? :wave:

We turned on the calor gas bottle, and because when we turned on the cooker burners there was no gas coming through we thought the gas bottle was empty. However, we took it in to be refilled today and found it was full!

So we now have a problem with the gas not getting through. We've checked the pipework up to the cooker and it seems fine, but I know the cooker hasn't been used for a year as the previous owner told me she never bothered using it.

If there are no obvious steps to take to get it working, do you know of anyone who would come out and service the cooker in situ? The horsebox is a 7.5 tonne lorry, so not the most maneouvreable of vehicles and I don't really want to take it somewhere to get looked at. I suppose the only other option would be to remove the cooker from the lorry and take it in to be serviced.

I was really looking forward to making cups of tea and bacon sandwiches on my trips out, so hope someone can help me?


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 25, 2011)

If the burners have a flame failure device, which they should do, then you have to turn the knob on for the burner you wish to light, then push it in and hold it until the flame has been alight for around 4-5 seconds.

Then release the knob and it should stay alight ...

Good luck!


----------



## Tony Lee (Jul 26, 2011)

Some regulators have a safety feature built in to them that causes them to shut the gas off if there is too high a flow. Seems that turning the valve on quickly to a system that has been shut down for a long time can result in a big enough surge to cause the shut off.

Cure is to turn the gas off, disconnect the bottle, then reconnect it and turn the valve on slowly.

If you have actually disconnected the cooker and know there is gas getting to that point, then have you checked if the cooker has its own isolating valve tucked away at the back of the cupboard.


----------



## Neds (Jul 26, 2011)

Aha! Brilliant - thank you! Firstly I had no idea about turning the burners on and then pushing them in - I had just been turning them.

Secondly we will do what you suggest re the isolating valve. The guy in the camping shop said to disconnect the pipe from the back of the cooker to check the flow of gas is getting through to it, so hopefully with all these things in place bacon sandwiches will be on the menu!!


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 26, 2011)

I would just try lighting it using the appropriate technique before doing anything else ...

Gas pipework is best left undisturbed unless you have concerns about leakage or evidence of ageing or damage.

Let us know how you get on


----------



## Neds (Jul 26, 2011)

Canalsman said:


> I would just try lighting it using the appropriate technique before doing anything else ...
> 
> Gas pipework is best left undisturbed unless you have concerns about leakage or evidence of ageing or damage.
> 
> Let us know how you get on



Good point. Thank you.


----------



## Neds (Aug 2, 2011)

:banana::banana: Gas hob and grill now working! Thank you so much.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 3, 2011)

You're welcome - enjoy the bacon butties 

Regards

Chris


----------



## runnach (Aug 12, 2011)

A little hijack 

I am glad the OP got their bacon butties.

But remember folks on  a lot of regulators you have an UPSO valve under the regulator for all intents a a lil button you need to press for the gas to flow through the regulator Having changed or opening a bottle that has been closed for a while 

Channa


----------



## moniemercer (Aug 25, 2011)

*Gas cooker in horse box*

How did you fix it as I have the same problem


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 25, 2011)

Please read above


----------

